# Experiment



## Desdichado (May 26, 2016)

You can be forgiven for thinking odd thoughts about this (indeed you will be). I decided to paint one of my own paintings in a different faster style. I'm not sure what, if anything, I achieved but would welcome constructive comment. The first is the one I took time with, the second just less than an hour. It may be the effects of the recent full moon, or something..:wink:


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

I definitely like the one you took more time with more than the quickie.


----------



## Desdichado (May 26, 2016)

TerryCurley said:


> I definitely like the one you took more time with more than the quickie.


You're right of course, Terry...but the other is definitely growing on me...:wink:


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

The quick painting, in my opinion, is quite nice except the tree, I think the tree needs just a dite more depth (definitely) and a smidgen more detail (?).


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

It isn't a fair comparison, there's no virtual frame around the quicky!:devil:


----------

